# How to bridge WiFi connections on Windows 10



## Aijjhg (Aug 17, 2015)

I got a old device that only takes ethernet, so how do I give out WiFi over ethernet on Windows 10?

Thank you.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If it only takes ethernet, then plug in an ethernet cable. Or am I misunderstanding your question?


----------



## Aijjhg (Aug 17, 2015)

I mean how do I bridge my pc WiFi connection to go other ethernet and to a older device


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You have to plug in an ethernet cable from the older device to your router. WiFi and ethernet are 2 different networking protocols. 

Or you can buy a WiFi usb dongle and plug that into the USB port of the older device.


----------

